

Show HN: Turn your whiteboard photos into clean eligible pdf documents - kewball
http://www.unwhiteboard.com/

======
bcohen5055
This looks great! My only question is can it be made into an app instead of a
web service. A lot of times at work we have confidential info on whiteboards
and (it's percieved) as secure if it's an app instead of a web service

~~~
kewball
Thanks for the feedback. Yep I understand the privacy concern, and that people
would feel more comfortable with an app. This was something I whipped up after
seeing this post on HN a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7520216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7520216).
So I can't take credit for the conversion idea. I do not know enough about iOS
or Android development to know if it would be possible to do the conversion on
the device instead of server side. Will look in to it if there is enough
response. Doesn't look like this one is rushing to the front page though...

------
redspark
How long does it take to receive the pdf? It has been almost an hour and am
still waiting on my email with pdf attached.

~~~
kewball
Doh. There was an error with the sidekiq worker that processes the files.
Sorry about that. I have fixed it and you should have now received the pdf.
Usually it takes minutes.

